

A feline genome in full (evolution of domesticity) - gwern
http://www.unz.com/gnxp/a-feline-genome-in-full/

======
gwern
Fulltext: "Comparative analysis of the domestic cat genome reveals genetic
signatures underlying feline biology and domestication"
[http://www.researchgate.net/profile/Razib_Khan/publication/2...](http://www.researchgate.net/profile/Razib_Khan/publication/269094600_Comparative_analysis_of_the_domestic_cat_genome_reveals_genetic_signatures_underlying_feline_biology_and_domestication/links/54816dd80cf263ee1adfb8ce.pdf)
, Montague et al 2014

